# Fehler beim kompelieren des kernel - system bootet nicht.

## kaiulrich

Hi,

Es geht um ein 64bit Sony Vario Laptop.

Ich habe beim kompelieren des Kernel leider aus Versehen den 64bit Flag aus der menue-config genommen.

Natürlich bootet das System nicht mehr.

Frage wie kann ich mit Hilfe der rescue-cd das System reparieren?

Grüsse

thing

----------

## renegart

Einfach normal mit (64bit) RescueCD oder Gentoo live CD booten und per chroot (wie bei der Installation) ins System einsteigen. Kernel mit 64bit flag neu übersetzen und neu booten  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

Oder, falls grub genutzt wird, einfach den zuvor funktionierenden Kernel auswählen, und booten - dann kann man sich ggf ein chroot via LiveCD sparen.

Im grub menu kann mit der Taste "E" (wie Editieren) der markierte Eintrag editiert werden, dort dann zur kernel Zeile navigieren (hier wieder die "E" Taste nutzen) und den bisher funktionierenden Kernel auswählen.

In der Kernel Zeile kann auch Tab-Completion genutzt werden, somit lassen sich verfügbare Kernel leichter finden.

Wenn der Eintrag dann passt mit Enter speichern, und dann mit der Taste "B" (wie boot) booten.

----------

## kaiulrich

chroot funct.

thanx

----------

## franzf

Ein kleiner Tip um solche Probleme künftig zu vermeiden:

In deiner bootloader-config einen "failsafe" Eintrag anlegen, in dem ein garantiert funktionierender Kernel gestartet wird - am bsten den Eintrag nicht mehr anrühren  :Wink: . So solltest du immer ins System reinkommen (außer du baust Mist mit irgendwelchen zentralen libs, dann hilft nur livecd)

----------

